# Distribution fan on Harman Accentra



## Heaterhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

For some reason my distribution fan isn't turning on after the stove fires up.  I'll give you the full backround:
Last year in april the stove stopped feeding pellets.  I didn't look into it at the time, I just relied on my wood stove for the rest of the year.  This past Friday I racked the stove out to fix the feed issue.  Racked it back in and ran in test, problem fixed.  Exhaust blower, Distribution blower, ingnitor operated as well as the auger fed pellets, problem solved.  I then started the stove up but noticed I couldn't start the stove in Room temp, seemed like that entire side of the rheostat/switch was dead.  The stove acted like it wanted to turn on when I went from OFF to Stove Temp but just a blip then nothing.  I then turned the rheostat/switch to the Stove temp and everything was fine.  The exhaust fan started, the auger fed, the ignitor started the fire, the distribution fan turned on as it should and the stove was running great.

Then it started making the whoofing/helicopter sound with the flame flickering as so many of us harman owners get.  I dealt with it last year so I felt like I should at least try and block a 1/3 of the air intake(no OAK) to maybe get rid of the noise.  I shut the stove down to block air intake.

So Saturday I racked the stove back out and put the tape on the bottom third of the air intake.  Did a little extra cleaning and oiling while I was back there.  I then racked the stove back in and noticed that the room temp thermostat had a disconnected lead at one of the connecters.  Fixed it. 

Now I can start the stove in Room or Stove and everything works fine except the Distribution fan doesn't turn on after 5-20 minutes of running.  I have a distribution power light but no turnie turnie.  I did clean the ESP.  

Update:  Just attempted to run the distribution blower on test and it's not turning.  The light is on, I've got 1.5 amps to the distribution blower but it's making a buzzing sound and not turning or turning very slow.  The distribution blower is not completely seized, it turns fairly well just not free spin like it should.  Is this fixable or am I looking at replacing the distribution blower?  Does this explain the rheostat/switch dead spot or would that have been the broken thermostat lead?  Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 3, 2012)

Is this distribution fan the fan on the bottom of the unit or on the back of the unit by the chimney?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 3, 2012)

wilburg said:


> Is this distribution fan the fan on the bottom of the unit or on the back of the unit by the chimney?


 
The distribution fan on the inserts is underneath the unit & a PITA to change out, especially feeding the wiring harness thru to where it connects. You're probably looking at a replacement...


----------



## Heaterhunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya, it's the room blower on the bottom of the stove.  I just put some 3in1 on it and it slowed right down, must of moved some dirt/dust into the right places.  I bought it used and had to pull half a sheep dog worth of hair out of the cage blades.  It's a 2004 so with no TLC till jan of 2011 it's probably tired and now seized enough not to turn freely.  I purchased another distribution fan for the tune of $268 with shipping.  It's not OEM.  Have I screwed up not buying OEM?  Also, anyone have any thoughts about the circuit board Room temp/Stove temp/Off rheostat/switch that I mentioned in the first post?


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 3, 2012)

Heaterhunter said:


> Ya, it's the room blower on the bottom of the stove. I just put some 3in1 on it and it slowed right down, must of moved some dirt/dust into the right places. I bought it used and had to pull half a sheep dog worth of hair out of the cage blades. It's a 2004 so with no TLC till jan of 2011 it's probably tired and now seized enough not to turn freely. I purchased another distribution fan for the tune of $268 with shipping. It's not OEM. Have I screwed up not buying OEM? Also, anyone have any thoughts about the circuit board Room temp/Stove temp/Off rheostat/switch that I mentioned in the first post?


I'll give you the easy answer. The reason it didn't light in room temp mode was because of the room temp probe wire you found disconnected. The stove won't light if it doesn't know what the ambient temp is in the room in the first place. You probably had a flashing error light and didn't see it but it doesn't matter...you fixed it!

OEM is $280 shipped from here...
http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Super_Mag_Accentra_Insert_Invincible_Blower_p/3-21-47120.htm


----------



## Heaterhunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Harman Lover 007, Do you have any in stock?  I see the website says their on backorder.  If you have them in stock I'd cancel my order and buy the OEM from you.  Thanks.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 3, 2012)

Heaterhunter said:


> Harman Lover 007, Do you have any in stock? I see the website says their on backorder. If you have them in stock I'd cancel my order and buy the OEM from you. Thanks.


Didn't mean to indicate I had them, sorry. I'm not a seller. Just trying to show you there are OEM available albeit a couple weeks out.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 3, 2012)

OEM is $280 shipped from here...
http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Super_Mag_Accentra_Insert_Invincible_Blower_p/3-21-47120.htm

Also on backorder...


----------



## Heaterhunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks guys for the information.  I think I'll cancel my order anyways and get the OEM.  I don't have any valid reason, just like OEM parts...  The best price I found for the OEM distribution blower was $327 plus shipping


----------



## wilburg (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank goodness for this thread!!  I found and checked my distribution fan and found it absolutely caked in dog hair, dust and dander.. Cleaned that bad boy out!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 3, 2012)

wilburg said:


> Thank goodness for this thread!! I found and checked my distribution fan and found it absolutely caked in dog hair, dust and dander.. Cleaned that bad boy out!


 
Geez. Does your dog have any fur left on it?


----------



## wilburg (Oct 3, 2012)

I think my stove ate a chihuahua


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Oct 3, 2012)

wilburg said:


> Thank goodness for this thread!!  I found and checked my distribution fan and found it absolutely caked in dog hair, dust and dander.. Cleaned that bad boy out!



Wowsers !


----------



## Heaterhunter (Oct 3, 2012)

wilburg said:


> Thank goodness for this thread!! I found and checked my distribution fan and found it absolutely caked in dog hair, dust and dander.. Cleaned that bad boy out!


 
Looks like shnauzer/shitzu cross breed


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 3, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> OEM is $280 shipped from here...
> http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Super_Mag_Accentra_Insert_Invincible_Blower_p/3-21-47120.htm
> 
> Also on backorder...


That's the same link as mine, Daksy.....


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 3, 2012)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> That's the same link as mine, Daksy.....


 
Yes it is, because I replied to your post. I clicked your link & read the that the part was not available. That's why I posted the "Backorder" status. Either way the OP is gonna wait for the OEM part.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 4, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Yes it is, because I replied to your post. I clicked your link & read the that the part was not available. That's why I posted the "Backorder" status. Either way the OP is gonna wait for the OEM part.


I knew it was back ordered, that is why I said it would a couple of weeks to get...oh well.
I didn't realize you were replying to me as the text in my post wasn't quoted like yours is in this post.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 4, 2012)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> I knew it was back ordered, that is why I said it would a couple of weeks to get...oh well.
> I didn't realize you were replying to me as the text in my post wasn't quoted like yours is in this post.


 
He edited out the extra verbiage in your post in reply, somewhat like me doing the Snip,,,    ,,,sinp only he removed the header indicating the author of that post as well.

Are you back in Massachusetts or still on the island?  Should be about time they were closing down the ferry wintha is almost upon us.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 4, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Are you back in Massachusetts or still on the island? Should be about time they were closing down the ferry wintha is almost upon us.


Weekends only now until November 5th. Then the wintah depression sets in.


----------



## davidon (Oct 9, 2012)

Guys is there a step by step guide on how to remove the distribution blower on the Accentra insert? Looking at the blower part online and then at the part in the insert..does not seem obvious how to pull the blower out of the bottom.
Thanks


----------



## bookpile (Jan 2, 2013)

davidon said:


> Guys is there a step by step guide on how to remove the distribution blower on the Accentra insert? Looking at the blower part online and then at the part in the insert..does not seem obvious how to pull the blower out of the bottom.
> Thanks


Did you ever figure out how to put it in? I just got mine. I was worried about the electrical part. I didn't realize you'd have to rip the enter stove apart to get at it.


----------



## johnchap (Mar 17, 2013)

hey I am wondering about replacing my distribution blower --- one site I found said I will have to redo soem wiring ...as they stopped making a threee speed blower .... my accentra insert is 2006 model .... any advice , tips would be great ..this is below the stove so I will need to tip it ? or does this drop rightout (too easy right?)    oem  price 290  was about as best I can gather   ....  cost of pellet life

 my


----------



## dheleba (Mar 8, 2014)

Just in case if your wondering, the OEM part is a Fasco B47120 fan, the hosing is just welded into the stove. 3 nuts hold it to the housing, remove those and the fan comes right out. you will need to transfer the ground wire and locking nuts from your old fan. don't over tighten that nut that secure it to your stoves housing, you don't want to squish the rubber isolators, they help with the vibrations. If you tape a string to the old wires before you remove the fan it will help pull them back in when installing. Don't forget to trim the grounding stem so it doesn't bottom out when you push your stove back in place.
I made a frame out of hardware screen and filter material that I stick under the stove when done. Keeps all the dust, dog, & cat hair out of the fan and your living space, easier to clean too. 
If you notice the new models don't have the fan underneath any more, but 2 fans in the back.


----------



## minnow (Mar 8, 2014)

Fasco B47120 115 Volt 3 Speed 180 CFM Draft Inducer Blower, from Amazon lists for $103.95


----------



## Red Leader VA (Feb 9, 2015)

I replaced my distribution fan yesterday and didn't think it was that bad of a task, though I made a deviation from official guidance.  

First the new motor only has two wires, black and white, while the original has four.  If you look at the wiring diagram it shows that only black and white are used.   So the two wires are normal.

What I did was cut the four wires as close to the old motor as possible.  I removed and replaced the fan which is very easy (remember to install the ground wire).  Then I just used two crimpable barrel connectors between the white and black wires underneath instead of trying to snake it through to the wiring harness area.  To me there is little difference where you would make the connections.  It is just plug in connectors up top and I consider the barrel connector just as good.  You could use the spade connectors underneath as well in my opinion. I did leave all the excess wire on the new motor, coiled and stored it safely with some zip ties in case I needed to snake it through for some reason because the connectors didn't work.  I don't see any reason why this is less than desirable way to complete this swap out.  It's a lot easier but of course I am open to feedback from others if there is something I am missing about this method.

By the way the new motor doesn't ship with any connectors, just the unstripped wires, so even if following standard instructions you will need to buy connectors to complete the task.


----------



## howie8513 (Nov 18, 2016)

I realize that the distribution fan is located on the bottom of Accentra insert.   My question is how do you work on it??  The stove is heavy and it all I can do to move it.  How do you set it so it can be worked oN??


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 18, 2016)

http://downloads.hearthnhome.com/installManuals/Accentra_Insert.pdf   page 15


----------



## howie8513 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply.  I have already downloaded the installation manual.   I have already slide the stove out, putting it on a wood block  (4X8X3inches)to  my hearth is flush with the floor.  Three inches still does give me enough room to see/work to get the old distribononution blower out in my opinion


----------

